# Oops schnauzer beard cut too short....regrets...



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

My 2yo looks more like a 12 month old now... I'd asked the groomer to take some of the beard back.... seems she took more than I had imagined. I sort of regret my request, but I suspect it will grow back in short order...

my bad.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Yep, beards grow back fast. I have a Schnauzer/poodle cross with a nice schnauzer beard and it doesn't take much time at all for his beard to grow back.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

Aw, I'm sorry...it always sucks when we groomers don't quite understand what you meant.  Next time indicate with your fingers what length you want the beard to be...that always helps me immensely.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

mom24doggies said:


> Aw, I'm sorry...it always sucks when we groomers don't quite understand what you meant.  Next time indicate with your fingers what length you want the beard to be...that always helps me immensely.


I agree...show us with your finger, or say 1/2 inch off, etc, and KNOW what a true 1/2 inch is, as that is how we do it. ;-) Some people say they want the dog an inch long, and I do it, and they freak out its too short..an inch is an inch..lol It will grow back in fast order. No worries.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

I think I'm just prone to haircut regrets... it happens to ME so much that I've been avoiding going to my regular haircutter for about 5 months now and have been letting my hair grow out into an unruley mess. I truely own up to being a poor hair cut communicator. I should have just said "take off 1 inch" not just "please shorten the beard". I never really get a chance to get a good look at the dog when I go to pick her up. When I show up to pick up the dog I usually have a frantic dog bouncing off the walls or barking her head off in the groomers crate AND my 4yo daughter who is in about the same state. I text the groomer ahead of time to get the $$ so that I can write out a check, tip included so I don't have to juggle the kid, the dog, and the check book at the same time. I know its an insane moment that presents itself as a training opportunity for me to teach the dog to be quiet and wait and the daughter to learn to keep still, keep her hands to herself and stay quiet so that I could have a conversation with the groomer about the dog. But usually I just try to survive the moment and get out of there as fast as possible so that I can restore order to my dependants by giving them tasks to do (ie; potty the dog then get into the car)


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

LOL NRB. You are not alone..I have clients like you on a daily basis..a child or two in tote, the dog, I totally get it. I offer to bring the dog out to the car for people with small children so they don't have to bring the kids in and keep track of them while they wrestle with their excited dog and listen to anything I have to say about the dog/groom.


----------

